# Printer only prints every other line...



## pc7 (Mar 8, 2003)

i was printing perfectly, and suddenly it begins to print every other line, only leaving a smudge of ink on the missing line... what happened???.... i unpluged everything, i filled it with more ink....what if i delete it?...then re-install.......i need my printer to print alot alot.......i have a lexmark 7000 colorfine series, windows 98....thanks


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Have you d/loaded latest driver? It took me 18mins on dialup, but it works better now.


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

It may be that the jets are clogged, or the printhead on its way out. Have you run the printer cleaning routines?


----------



## pc7 (Mar 8, 2003)

i used the cleaning techniques, like the print nozzle cleaner and it works fine, dark colors.....but when i try to print a page, it skips a line and doesn't get it all... im downloading a new driver now, so i'll see if this works... where inside the printer could i look to see if anything is clogged up?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Look on the bottom of the cartridges - they have the nozzles. The only problem is that its hard to tell - its easy if there's something stuck on them. You should also clean the holding pen for the cartridges and the bottom of the cradles the cartridges sit in. Use a Q-Tip and alcohol. You should also check the contacts between the cartridge and printer to make sure they are clean.

It does seem like the cartridges are failing - they need to be replaced periodically.


----------



## pc7 (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah, its working now....cuz i finally found the solution to clean the bottom of it, and i think that happened cuz i was printing like 60pages at a time, so it probably got clogged easy since it prints all slow.....thanx guys...


----------

